# IDQ12v.3 Ported?



## chilisport (May 26, 2010)

Anyone tried this? Impressions?


----------



## emin007 (May 7, 2010)

Originally mine was going to be ported and once my tuner weighed out the different options (through Linear X software) he decided for a single IDQ12V.3 it was best to go with a sealed enclosure... If your doing the box your self go with sealed and you should get the best results. Since its expensive to use Linear X or to go through different box(s) a sealed type enclosure should give you the best results. Make sure you internally brace the box using no less than 3/4 MDF or higher.


----------



## Ronmeister (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm sure the IDQs would sound pretty nice in a ported enclosure tuned relatively low.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

ID has a box download available for this ...its a slotted port box that is 1.5 cuft...i have heard it sounds great. Would give you more output than the sealed box ..and might lose a tad of SQ.


----------



## Mahna Mahna (Mar 2, 2008)

The "ID Tech" tab at the top of the ID website has all the different encloure dimensions, including IDQ ported.

Image Dynamics


----------

